# How do you make creamed corn?



## nicklord1

I need to add creamed corn in a soup but they  dont seem to sell creamed corn in the UK , how does one  make it. Thanks


----------



## carolelaine

I cut the corn of the cobs but not down to the cob. Then I go back and scrape the cobs with my knife to get all of the corn's pulp and milk out.  When you cook this mixture down with butter, you get creamed corn.  I think in order to make a soup, you could just substitute canned or frozen corn and a little milk.


----------



## kitchenelf

Here is a "cheater" creamed corn recipe but it's still good!

Best Corn Ever: 
2 pounds frozen corn kernels
1 8 ounce pkg. cream cheese
1 stick real butter
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. salt
Pepper to taste 
Mix all together in crock pot. Cook on high for 2 hours, stir occasionally. 

Doesn't have to be done in a crockpot - skillet works fine.  Just cook until everything is hot and blended.

Otherwise creamed corn is just some butter and cream....and more butter   Salt and pepper, of course!

You can also make a roux first then add milk, then your corn.  A few chives in there is quite tasty too!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Cream style corn should (?) be on your grocers shelf along side canned whole kernal corn....If not check the frozen vegetable section...look for 1 lb. rolls...similar to a 1 lb. package of rolled sausage.

Have Fun!


----------



## jabbur

Nick, for soup I would add the whole kernal corn and then use cream, or milk, or half and half and add it with some extra butter to your soup.  It will still be just as good.  Here I always use 1 can creamed corn and 1 can whole kernal mixed together.


----------



## nicklord1

would you boil the corn  / butter milk mixture for about 5 - 10 minutes then liquify it. I want to make a chicken and sweet corn soup eventually.


----------



## lindatooo

Elf you just blow my mind!  Tht sounds sooooo good I doubt I'll ever buy canned creamed corn again!

Thank you!


----------



## darkvibe

i use creamed corn in a soup i make, the only place i can buy it is tesco


----------



## MexicoKaren

I cannot buy creamed corn in Mexico, either....I just put it in the food processor for a few secinds (pulse it) until it is the consistency I want. Works fine. And Kitchenelf? That corn recipe is DELICIOUS. I have a friend who brings it to every potluck. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## lifesaver

that sounds good kitchenelf, thanks for sharing


----------

